# Nasim II



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Everybody!

I'm looking for infos and photos about a car ferry called Nasim II sunken in 1976 in Italy.
In particular is not clear what was his first name! Miramar ship index reports "Bardic Ferry" but i've found a photo and I'm sure this is not my ship!

Someone reports "Elk" or "Liyn" as his original name, but I'm not able to find the truth!

Here is what I've found:
Shipyard: Brooke Marine L.T.D
Year: 1959
Length overall: 66 meters

Any idea?

Thank you very much for your precious help!

Marcus


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Is this the photo/description you found of her...

http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/n/nasimll/ll.htm


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

Dear Shamrock,
Unfortunately this is not my ship..


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

If you click here...

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/GB_Pass_PCs_A.html

Scroll down to Atlantic Steam Navigation, the first ship is Bardic Ferry (1957) as she was when first built/in service...ie without the tweaks to the funnel and slight/subtle changes to her superstructure which may cause confusion about her identity in the colour photo in the above link as Nasim II.


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

shamrock said:


> If you click here...
> 
> http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/GB_Pass_PCs_A.html
> 
> Scroll down to Atlantic Steam Navigation, the first ship is Bardic Ferry (1957) as she was when first built/in service...ie without the tweaks to the funnel and slight/subtle changes to her superstructure which may cause confusion about her identity in the colour photo in the above link as Nasim II.


I've already saw this photo, but in not the right one!


http://www.dimensioneblu.net/newsite/relitti/nasim.jpg
This is the only picture I've found about the Elk, and it seems like the wreck I dived a lot of times.. Her superstructures are completely different from the ones you've linked!


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

marcus said:


> I've already saw this photo, but in not the right one!
> 
> 
> http://www.dimensioneblu.net/newsite/relitti/nasim.jpg
> This is the only picture I've found about the Elk, and it seems like the wreck I dived a lot of times.. Her superstructures are completely different from the ones you've linked!


That ship looks more like the either the Bolton Abbey or Melrose Abbey from Associated Humber Lines (they are directly above the Atlantic Steam Navigation section on the Simplon site linked).

Simplon have alot of the older ferries listed, most with photographs & histories too, you might well find your ship by chance in looking right through the page that I linked from that site.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

I found some YouTube footage of the shipwreck...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFvLMzct3Wg

Gives the exact date it sank (albeit in Italian) and includes dive footage.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Elk Skiron - also known as Llyn 2005NY & Nasim

It is a model of her but has a fair amount of info about her...

http://rasputin.physics.uiuc.edu/~wiringa/Ships/MS-4/GreatBritain/Elk.html



> * Type: Freighter
> * Displacement: 870 tons
> * Dimensions: 228 x 38.6 ft.
> * Machinery: Two Sulzer 6TD36 diesels, 1800 BHP =
> ...


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The confusion is that she wasn't the Nasim II, but was the Nasim in her last identity. She seems to have had quite a varied career though and is featured with information as above on an Italian dive site...

http://www.bombolari.it/immersiolano/?id_versione=1&Ct=Art.asp&Area=60&Arg=105&Art=429


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot!
Very interesting!


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

I am guessing the Nasim II which was in the top photo link on post 2 was the ship that may have replaced Nasim after she was lost in 76. The Nasim II does bare a resemblance to the Atlantic Steam Navigation ship Bardic Ferry, so chances are that is probably the case and the two Nasim's have been confused over the years, which is understandable since there isn't alot of information about the original Nasim (ex Elk, Nikolas, Skiron).


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

I've just found that Nasim (Elk) had a sistership called Moose (1972 RENA - 1973 SYROS - 1974 ZEFIROS - 1976 MYKONOS - 1991 AGIOS DIONYSSIOS I - 1995 BIN AFNAN 1)


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The link with the model mentioned a sister called Moose, looks like she might still be around somewhere going by what you discovered. She has had a varied career too, like her sister Elk.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Bin Afnan 1's IMO number is 5241324 according to this...

http://e-ships.net/index/B6.shtml

She is under the Honduran flag as a ro/ro.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is a photo of Guernsey with ELK on quay.(Centre of photo)
but you will need a magnifing glass !.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/171757/ppuser/14489


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow!! I'm still looking for ELK in this photo! (the little blue one just on center - right?)


----------



## Jim McFaul (Jul 20, 2008)

Have not got a photo of the ELK but saw her sister MOOSE a number of times running between the Greek Islands and posted two of her as MYKONOS and one as AG. DIONISIOS I in the Ferries photograph section. Also posted one of the BARDIC FERRY at Larne for comparison.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

marcus said:


> Wow!! I'm still looking for ELK in this photo! (the little blue one just on center - right?)


I told you that a magnifing glass was needed !...funnel is between
cranes 2 and 3 from left. She is berthed stern towards the camera.

Image from Merchant Fleets. by Duncan Haws.


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks to all!
I've found some photos about Moose. It's not easy to find photo about her sistership!

@ Scorcher: Now I see the funnel!


----------



## Nikos Thrylos (Feb 20, 2011)

Gentlemen, according to LR 1973-1974 the IMO of the ELK is 5101885 and therein she is still listed as NIKOLAS, owner being Valmas Shipping Ltd of Piraeus. Her 15 seconds of fame in Greece came in 1974 when following the fall of the then military dictatorship, she ferried back to the mainland a number of political prisoners that were exiled in the island of Gyaros(close to Syros island for those of you familiar with the geography of the area) and featured in some short television films of the era.

My question for anyone kind or knowledgeable enough to answer is the following: While in Greece both the Elk and the Moose were equipped with stern vehicle ramps and actually the Moose spent a good number of years as a ro-ro carrier between Rafina, Andros, Tinos, Mykonos and Paros. Was this ramp part of their original design or were they fitted with it at a later stage in their carreers?

Thanks in advance.


----------

